# Any 5000 or 7000 series owners out there?



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Any 5000 or 7000 series owners out there? And how do you like your machines? Everything working up to expectations? I sure would like to see some feedback on these, because on paper, they sure do look like a good deal.


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

joe- I understand that the new CC5K series are made by kioti -- they sure look a lot alike-- but are priced less than the Cc models--


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigl22 _
> *joe- I understand that the new CC5K series are made by kioti -- they sure look a lot alike-- but are priced less than the Cc models-- *


The bigger models 8000 series are Kioti....the 5000 is all Cub made in Ohio along with the 7264 & 7284 series (except the engines  the 7500's are mitsubishi

Hope this helps

Duc


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Nope...........5000 and 7000 series have always been built in the Brownsville, Tenn. plant..which is in fact under going a major production line tear down and rebuild to upgrade quality control and increase production.

btw..for 2005 the 7000 series will be called 6000 ( no real chages other than qc tweaks) ..only engine will be the Cat.....guess it was too confusing with the 7500 being an offshore Mitsubishi unit.

8000 as you stated are DaeDong (kioti)..Cub is dropping the 41hp for coming year and just going with 35hp and 45hp units.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks Sam !! 

Sorry for the wrong info about the mfg. plant...
Whats the scoop with the rest of the line like the 3000 & 2000 series??

Ducati


----------

